# Florida My Series - 2012



## Wizard Of Iz

The Florida track owners that are involved in My Series 2012 - The Race Place (Holly Hill), theRaceway.biz (Melbourne), ASR IndoorMotorSports (Longwood), Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies (Jacksonville), and Miracle Mile Raceways (Ocoee) are pleased to announce the schedule for the first half of the year. 

No rule changes from the 2011 season and still just $10 per race.



Race Dates - Winter/Spring 2012
Saturday, January 14th - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida
Saturday, February 11th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida
Saturday, March 10th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida
Saturday, April 14th - ASR IndoorMotorSports - Longwood, Florida
Saturday, May 5th - Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, Florida

Summer/Fall dates and tracks are TBD.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #1 of the 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, January 14, 2012 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us and to Lloyd for serving as the Race Director. 

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 217
2. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 212
3. Dennis Demole – RWB – 211
4. Buddy Houser – SCR – 210
5. Kyle Hall – TRP – 208 + 18
6. Mike Bresett – TRP – 208 + 3
7. Matt Boman – RWB – 203
8. Branden Eden – RWB - 198

*It took 206 to move up to the A Main*
9. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 205
10. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 200
11. Rick Gibeault – SCR – 184
12. Marc Ronhock – RWB – 176
13. Mike Henry – SCR – 178 (Voluntary DQ – Changed Cars)


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman – RWB – 225 + 15
2. Dennis Demole – RWB – 225 + 6
3. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 222
4. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 221
5. Buddy Houser – SCR – 218
6. Count Gibson, Jr. – RWB – 200
7. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 173
8. Mike Henry – SCR – 140 

*It took 204 + 15 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Phil Sloan – RWB – 204 + 13
10. Branden Eden – 203
11. Marc Ronhock – RWB – 190
12. Kyle Hall – TRP – 187
13. Joan Ronhock – RWB – 165 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 241
2. Danny Zona – TRP – 239
3. Matt Boman – RWB – 233
4. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 228
5. Phil Sloan – RWB – 225
6. Dennis Demole – RWB – 223
7. Terry Tawney – RWB – 222
8. Count Gibson, Jr. – RWB – 207
9. Kyle Hall – TRP – 146 



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman – RWB – 275
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 263
3. Chris McCarty - ??? – 252
4. Phil Sloan – RWB – 251
5. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 246
6. Rick Gibeault – SCR – 244
7. Dennis Demole – RWB – 240
8. Stu Marder – TRP – 230 


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman – RWB – 298
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 281
3. Phil Sloan – RWB – 275
4. Chris McCarty - ??? – 268
5. Dennis Demole – RWB – 257
6. Stu Marder – TRP – 199
7. Terry Tawney – RWB – 76 




*Next Race ….. Saturday, February 11, 2012 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies – Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Next Race is just around the corner 02/11 so if you need any Johny Banks Power or Eddie S paint work let them know now so you will look good and be fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Getting closer... :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Getting closer. I the shop is going to be open early Friday for anyone who wants to get in some practice for Saturday. I will post the time later but atleast by 3.


----------



## SCSHobbies

FYI if you need tires cut or some other shop service please do not wait til the day of the race! Call and let Johnny know and we will have it ready for you. There is a Ready to Win GT1 and NASCAR in the case.


----------



## Mike R

My Series Raceday is here at Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies in Jacksonville, FL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> My Series Raceday is here at Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies in Jacksonville, FL.:thumbsup:



Mike,

Thank you for your help in getting the track and a number of our racers ready for the My Series Race. 

Johnny spent a bunch of time working on cars but some times there are more than any one guy can get to. Thanks to you, Eddie, Tom and Buddy and others (that I've now unintentionally overlooked) we were able to host a very fun event. You guys not only got your own cars ready; but helped a bunch of other guys get their cars ready. The racers at SCR make it all worthwhile. 

To all of the SCR racers .... THANK YOU for supporting the raceway. Y'all are the reason that so many guys from around the state want to make the trip to Jacksonville.

RI


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #2 of the 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, February 11, 2012 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us and to Rodney Miles for serving as Race Chef. 

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 203
2. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 202
3. Mike Henry – SCR – 199
4. Eddie Stilley – SCR – 196
5. Wesley Dean – SCR – 190
6. Buddy Houser – SCR – 172 (DNF)
7. Eddie Broyles – SCR – 119 (DNF)
8. Danny Zona – TRP – 92 (DNF)

*It took 197 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Mike Rigsby – SCR – 194 
10. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 184
11. Rick Gibeault – SCR – 183
12. Charlie Dube – SCR – 179
13. Tom Marlowe – SCR – 174 
14. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 147 

*It took 192 laps to move up to the B Main*
15. Chad Edenfield – SCR – 189
16. Jordan Eber – SCR – 185
17. Ryan Edenfield – SCR – 183
18. Darin Benson – SCR – 182
19. Dennis Demole – RWB – 179
20. Rick Tomlinson – SCR – 175 + 18
21. Matt Boman – RWB – 175 + 16
22. Jeff Thompson – SRG - 166


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Tom Marlowe – SCR – 214 + 14
2. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 214 + 6
3. Charlie Dube – SCR – 209
4. Mike Rigsby – SCR – 205
5. Buddy Houser – SCR – 200
6. Dennis Demole – RWB – 196 + 8
7. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 196 + 7
8. Jordan Eber – SCR – 194 

*It took 209 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Chad Edenfield – SCR – 207 + 3.2 
10. Mike Henry – SCR – 207 + 3.1
11. Eddie Stilley – SCR – 205
12. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 204
13. Ryan Edenfield – SCR – 196
14. Wesley Dean – SCR – 195
15. Joel Hastings – SCR – 190
16. Josh Hurley – None – 189
17. Matt Boman – RWB – 184
18. Jeff Thompson – SRG – 182 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 231 *(New Track Record)*
2. Danny Zona – TRP – 225
3. Mike Henry – SCR – 215
4. Terry Tawney – RWB – 214
5. Eddie Stilley – SCR – 211
6. Johnny Banks – SCR – 207
7. Rick Gibeault – SCR – 206
8. Eddie Broyles – SCR – 156 (DNF)

*It took 211 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Wesley Dean – SCR – 201
10. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 198 + 14
11. Josh Hurley – None – 198 + 1
12. Dennis Demole – RWB – 190
13. Jeff Thompson – SRG – 184
14. Matt Boman – RWB – 87 (DNF)
15. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 40 (DNF)


*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole – RWB – 233
2. Rick Gibeault – SCR – 231 + 19
3. Matt Boman – RWB – 231 + 19
4. Mike Henry – SCR – 230
5. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 229 + 19
6. Jeff Cox – ASR – 229 + 2
7. Joel Hastings – SCR – 225
8. Wesley Dean – SCR – 218
9. Buddy Houser – SCR – 212
10. Jordan Eber – SCR – 82 (DNF)


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney – RWB – 236
2. Matt Boman – RWB – 235
3. Mike Henry – SCR – 232
4. Dennis Demole – RWB – 231
5. Jeff Cox – ASR – 225
6. Jordan Eber – SCR – 224
7. Joel Hastings – SCR – 220
8. Rick Gibeault – SCR – 215
9. Johnny Banks – SCR – 165 (DNF)


*Next Race ….. Saturday, March 10 2012 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing

Up date?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just have to find time to post.....


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #3 of the 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, March 10, 2012 at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. 

Thank you to Greg Walker for hosting us and to Philip for serving as the Race Director. 

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 410 +
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 410 -
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 395
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 389
5. Jim Smith - TRP - 386
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 384
7. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 378
8. Mike Henry - SCR - 370
9. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 368


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 175
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 174
3. Mike Henry - SCR - 161
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 158
5. Jim Smith - TRP - 155
6. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 149
7. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 148


*GTP*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Mike Henry - SCR - 179
2. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 166
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 164
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 74
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 21



*Group F*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. No Results

*Group 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. No Results




*Next Race ….. Saturday, April 14, 2012 ….. ASR IndoorMotorSports – Longwood, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*ASR Races on the King*

Kenny sent me a message this morning regarding the My Series Race in Longwood on April 14th.

Since they're now using the Hillclimb for their rentals, all My Series races will be held on the Blue King.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thats good to hear!!! Dang Baseball... if the Wing cars ran 1st i would make it for NASCAR and GT1...


----------



## Henry Racing

Don't tempt Kenny, he would!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #4 of the 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, April 14, 2012 at *ASR IndoorMotorSports* in Longwood, Florida. 

Thank you to Kenny Holton and Mike Gleason for hosting us and to Kenny for serving as the Race Director. 

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 186
2. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 184
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 179
4. Grant Goerner - ASR - 174
5. Marcus Ramos - MMR - 173
6. Matt Boman - RWB - 170
7. Mike Henry - SCR - 158


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 190
2. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 186
3. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 185
4. Dale King - ASR - 183
5. Mike Henry - SCR - 177 +
6. Matt Boman - RWB - 177 -
7. Grant Goerner - ASR - 174
8. Marcus Ramos - MMR - 129


*GTP*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 210
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 196
3. Mike Henry - SCR - 192
4. Cliff Adams - ASR - 190
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 181
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 39



*Group F*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 220 + 1.1
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 220 + 1.0
3. Dale King - ASR - 215
4. Cliff Adams - ASR - 209
5. Stu Marder - TRP - 208
6. Brian Carmen - ASR - 202 +
7. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 202 -
8. Larry Hart - ASR - 198


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 251
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 230
3. Stu Marder - TRP - 227
4. Larry Hart - ASR - 210
5. Matt Boman - RWB - 145
6. Cliff Adams - ASR - 64




*Next Race ….. Saturday, May 12, 2012 ….. Miracle Mile Raceways – Ocoee, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing

Can we get a points update before MMR?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Can we get a points update before MMR?



Hopefully next week.


----------



## bartx7001

Bump.


----------



## Mike R

Rollin will try to get the points up as soon as possible I'm sure. He has been extremely busy at work with the NFL draft going on as you can imagine, and now that the draft is over and the teams signing free agents to camp, his work load has not lessened at all to give him breathing room. I know he has a late meeting today and won't be there until probably after the races start tonight. He was only at the shop long enough last night to do inventory and put up stock then left. Just be patient.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

One race left in the Spring Tour ..... Saturday, May 12th at Miracle Mile Raceways in Ocoee, Florida

Here are the points going into the final race ..

*NASCAR*
1. Doc Dougherty - 59
2. Mike Bresett - 58
3. Danny Zona - 55
4. John "JT" Thompson - 54
5. Rollin Isbell - 49
6. Mike Henry - 48

*GT1 Sponsored by JK Products*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 58
2. Doc Dougherty - 56
3. Rollin Isbell - 56
4. Mike Henry - 50
5. Matt Boman - 42

*GTP*
1. Mike Henry - 59
2. Terry Tawney - 54
3. Doc Dougherty - 52
4. Matt Boman - 47
5. Mike Bresett - 42

*Group F*
1. Matt Boman - 61
2. Jeff Cox - 56
3. Dennis Demole - 36
4. Rick Gibeault - 36
5. Stu Marder - 31

*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox - 58
2. Matt Boman - 58
3. Terry Tawney - 56
4. Stu Marder - 35
5. Dennis Demole - 35


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #5 of the 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, May 12, 2012 at *Miracle Mile Raceways* in Ocoee, Florida. 

Thank you to Mike Haire for hosting us and to Bill Pinch for getting the day started and serving as the Race Director for the first three races. 

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillblimb_
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 179
2. Tony Harber - MMR - 178
3. Jason Burnside - MMR - 177 +
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 177 -
5. Marcus Ramos - MMR - 174
6. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 173 +
7. Joe - MMR - 173 -
8. Matt Boman - RWB - 172
9. Mike Henry - SCR - 161
10. Danny Fox - MMR - 151
11. Stu Marder - TRP - 147



*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jason Burnside - MMR - 201
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 193
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 191 +
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 191 -
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 190
6. Matt Boman - RWB - 186
7. Mike Henry - SCR - 180
8. Tony Harber - MMR - 170
9. Joe - MMR - 161
10. Marcus Ramos - MMR - 114


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jason Burnside - MMR - 213
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 202 + 19
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 202 + 3
4. Danny Fox - MMR - 193
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 183
6. Mike Henry - SCR - 168
7. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 167
8. Tony Harber - MMR - 15



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 216
2. Jason Burnside - MMR - 207
3. Marcus Ramos - MMR - 203
4. Stu Marder - TRP - 202
5. Matt Boman - RWB - 200
6. Wayne - MMR? - 176


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jason Burnside - MMR - 241
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 236
3. Jeff Cox - ASR - 228
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 224
5. Stu Marder - TRP - 219
6. Wayne - MMR? - 179




*Next Race ….. To Be Determined*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Summer/Fall Series - 8/11/12*

Race #1 of the three race Summer/Fall Tour of the 2012 My Series Season will be held on Saturday, August 11th at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, FL.

Race #2 - Saturday, September 8th - The Raceway.biz 
Race #3 - Saturday, October 13th - ASR IndoorMotorSports 

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main. And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here's a quick rundown of the tweaks to the guidelines for the Series

*NASCAR*
No Changes

*GT1/LMP*
Adding the JK Lola (7214 A or B) and JK Ascari (7200 A or B) bodies to the approved body list.

*GTP*
Adding a motor option: JK Hawk 6 setup with Pro Slot Big Dog armature. Can use a ball bearing in the can end of the motor only.

*Group F*
Adding the JK Hawk 6 motor. May change springs and brushes. No other modifications.

*Group 12*
No Changes.


I'll try to find time to formally update the rules over the weekend and send them to the track owners.


----------



## Henry Racing

What happened to Daytona?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Daytona just did not want to host a race in the fall but they are still in the series.


----------



## Mike R

If their purpose in adding the Hawk 6 based motor in GTP was to come up with a cheaper alternative, then they failed in that respect. Building up a Hawk 6 with that arm and required goodies is about $51, including a ball bearing. A "Big Block" S16 D Pro Slot with the addition of a bearing is about $53.

Now, here we are letting racers build a motor, with strong Neo magnets, in a case smaller than a "C" can, using a compact arm with a S16D wind (but will basically be stronger than a S16D wind because of less wire used due to stack length). I can see where on two tracks this motor is going to have a definite advantage with braking and corner rpm over a S16D, not to mention less total car weight, relegating those with those S16D motors to spend the extra $$, or just put up with it and take their butt whipping like a man. 

And not allowing the stock Hawk 6 in GT-1 is a travesty. Sorry, but this racer won't be buying any more Hawk 7 motors, I'll just sit in the parking lot and put $15 in an ashtray and light it on fire. It's about the same.

I won't be able to make any of the races in the Fall series anyway since they all fall on work Saturdays for me, so I won't be missed, but I won't be racing My Series any more anyway, and I really loved racing four out of the five classes when I could race.

My .02 cents worth.


----------



## SCSHobbies

The way the GTP stuff happened was - face it GTP is a wreck fest and the numbers are dropping. The hope is make the cars handle better but still be fast and more racers would get back into it. The Hawk 6 would handle better but be too slow and cause wrecks because of the speed difference... so add a BD arm and it picks up some not a bunch but enought and the handleing gain + a lil more speed makes the car really driveable. According to Dennis testing looked like the H6/BD was a little slower than a S16D GTP at Bills around a 10th slower but drove night and day better. Now at a Bigger track like ASR S16D might be even stronger. Cost is about the same and the current stuff is still a little quicker so its really just a option. 

GT1 - seemed to be doing good as is. New bodies were just to add some diff looks... and new RTR's are coming with them.


----------



## bartx7001

The 28 Gauge wire on the S16D is still a big advantage.
A super wasp is not any faster than a Contender even tho it has a .350" stack vrs a .440" stack length. The 30 gauge wire is the limiting factor. A s16D is still faster than both. 
The magnets are not a huge difference in my opinion as the arms magnetic filed can only use so much mag field. It is diffidently possible to over magnet a motor. 
What is the stack length on a Big Dog? I looked on pro slots website and could not find it.
GTP should be fine. I hope to get to race in a few series races?


BTW Is anyone going to Johns Garage for the Dash for Cash race?


----------



## Henry Racing

what's the details on the dash for cash?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Jason hope to see you in Jax next month and bring the rest of the crew! 
We dont run any of the Big Dogs in Jax so they were not in stock... Rollin has ordered some.

I dont know of anyone going to JSG. Have not heard anything about it.


----------



## bartx7001

Copied from another site.
"Doors open at 9 AM. 50% cash payback."


----------



## Henry Racing

What classes?
When?


----------



## Mike R

Since GTP turned into a builders class when the can was allowed to be unsealed, it needs to have Amateur and Expert races. Guys who cannot drive the cars are the ones turning it into a wreck fest. Having Amateur and Expert divisions in this would fix that for the most part and not add to the race day if you did away with that ridiculous qualifying crap. With the additional power of the motor comes the requirement that you actually practice with the car to get it to handle and work on chassis setup, rather than take it out of the box and fling it on the track in someone else's lane.

GT-1 (which is actually LMP) needs the stock Hawk 6 motor, not more bodies. 

Enough said, the damage has already been done and nothing is fixed or made better by ANY of the approved changes, other than allowing stock Hawk 6 motors in Group F.


----------



## Henry Racing

Mike honestly the new motor option for gtp is going to be competitive.
In the hands of a capable driver I believe that it can and will beat the s16


----------



## Mike R

Henry Racing said:


> Mike honestly the new motor option for gtp is going to be competitive.
> In the hands of a capable driver I believe that it can and will beat the s16


Precisely what I've just said and have been getting at, just read my posts closely. At the behest of a couple of tracks that don't even run My Series races, we just added a built up special case motor that will render the existing S16D's obsolete. Therein being my issue. Tracks that don't have a My Series based race program at all are making the rules in the quest to sell parts. If you are going to do anything like this, phase one motor out over a racing season, rather than just make every motor in a racers box obsolete in one ruling giving those guys that have motors built up a chance to at least dump them on eBay.

I know enough about motors and chassis dynamics to say that a motor that weighs about 6 to 8 grams less, with a lower center of gravity in the motor box
area, is going to have an advantage in the end over an existing S16D. The braking factor alone available with the Neo magnets will make driving much easier.

I tried to make my feelings known about this before the meeting, emphasizing the economic aspect and the impact it would have on low buck racer-builders like myself and others, but the parts sellers won out. The parts sellers who don't even run GTP races at their tracks.

They just "fixed" something that wasn't broke.


----------



## SCSHobbies

GTP We will have to see... the Big Dog arm is going to have to be 3 10ths faster than the stock H6 to be in the same ball park as a S16D. So lets just see how it plays out. 

Just for kicks i tried my GTP body on my H6 GT1 and it did not pick up much it went from a fast lap of 4.35 with a GT1 to 4.30 with the GTP body and the motor got hot as fire, i think it had way to much drag it felt like it was slowing it down in the bank.


----------



## Henry Racing

I can't wait till Saturday hopefully mine will be ready so I can see the difference for myself it's gonna be an all new car


----------



## SCSHobbies

Maybe i will wait to buy one till I see yours run... you know the saying... The 1st Cowboys get the Arrows!


----------



## Henry Racing

But sometimes the 1st prospector strikes gold


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike did you get to try the new motor yet?


----------



## Henry Racing

Yes and it's gonna be very competitive
It's a little twitchy out of the corners but other than that it's bout the same as a small block s16


----------



## Mike R

Can I say "I told you so" now? You find a way to save a few more grams of weight of the car (less body bullet proofing, axles cut to exact length, lighter gauge lead wires, etc) and you have a game changer on your hands. Not even one of my sub four second big blocks will be able to hang with it.


----------



## Henry Racing

It didn't quite have as much punch out of the corners as the s16 but I think it's gonna be like the falcon 6 vs the 16d in NASCAR, one will have the raw power for the straights and one will have to be driven hard through the corners 

On another note.

I was able to drive the "big dog" car 3-4 car lengths deeper than my small block and 2-3 car lengths deeper than my big block


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'm still in "wait and see" mode. I also have a chunk of time and effort invested in getting a S16D to run and handle pretty well. Perhaps one of the better running "small blocks" in the state. I hope that Jason is right and the S16D will still be the faster option - even if it's only slightly faster. 

The best lap I saw with the Hawk 6 / Big Dog was 4.30. I could tell that it had a little more in it, but we don't know how much yet. It certainly didn't have the straight away speed.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I'm still in "wait and see" mode. I also have a chunk of time and effort invested in getting a S16D to run and handle pretty well. Perhaps one of the better running "small blocks" in the state. I hope that Jason is right and the S16D will still be the faster option - even if it's only slightly faster.
> 
> The best lap I saw with the Hawk 6 / Big Dog was 4.30. I could tell that it had a little more in it, but we don't know how much yet. It certainly didn't have the straight away speed.


No it looked slow, needs more gear or a rethink. Maybe a little less down force as Johnny suggested. For now I will let them (Johnny & Mike H.) catch the arrows.:wave:


----------



## Henry Racing

I think it needs a re-gear but I'm going to keep the downforce the way it is but I'm going to remount the body much further forward


----------



## SCSHobbies

New shipment of Big Dogs just came in... but there going quick. I built one but have not run it in a car yet. Johnny built one and ran it... 4.30.... it does not look any faster than a H6. But it does look cool and runs real smooth. Pro Slot may have named it right "Big Dog". I think Johnny had a 9/35 on it maybe a 10 would help it but then you have the heat problem. We still need to find atleast 2 10ths or your going to get run over in a race.
Mike R - you should have no worries with your stable of fast S16D's.


----------



## Henry Racing

Mine was running 4.3s but I was having to baby it because I had to much guide spacing but I'm sure this saturday I'll have it down in the 4.0-4.1 range


----------



## Mike R

Try for a 9/36, chassis jigged to .720 with .735 rears. Trim the rear of the body down to a 42mm height instead of the normal 44mm, and definitely mount the chassis more forward in the body (should be doing this anyway with a S16D to get maximum downforce). Run the lightest body with least amount of bullet proofing you can.

Go for the widest tire you can get in the back and trim all excess metal off the axle. The big dogs don't like pulling a lot of weight or downforce, so any weight you can save will be beneficial and speed the car up. 

Where this combo is going to be tought to beat if set up correctly is the donut and leadon area of a hillclimb, or the finger sections of a king, that's where you are looking for your speed at. Maybe try going to a .047 bite bar instead of the .051 or .055 that a Cheetah 11 comes with.


----------



## Henry Racing

Thx mike 
I was also going to try a few tire combinations


----------



## Mike R

I'm still wondering what was the idea behind going to the Big Dog Arm? Surely someone has tried the Koford Arm that Stu designed specifically to go into this Hawk 6 setup. The armature price is about the same and I'm sure in Kenny's world of outlaws Group F that someone is running it. So where did the Big Dog idea come from. I mean, if you were going to blast the My Series rules to bits, why not go for the gusto and recommend a good arm that is known to be kick butt???

I mean, if we are going to flagellate a dead horse, lets flagellate it with something that was made for the can and magnets.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Maybe Next yr...


----------



## Henry Racing

I'm sure the purpose in the rule change wasn't to find something to put the s16's out of contention,but more to give guys a chance at finding an alternative in hopes of beating the guys who have the s16's dialed in


----------



## Mike R

sometimes planned obsolescence is not a good thing for everyone


----------



## SCSHobbies

I guess we will see on 08/11. :hat:


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> sometimes planned obsolescence is not a good thing for everyone



Neither is over-reaction, I saw Johnny's run & it does not look like it will run in the 3 second range let alone 4.1's & if it does run 3.9 on our track so what. On smaller tracks it should use less tires which would make it pay for itself in short order, but I could be wrong. :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Got my BD GTP running it drives good but I'm disapointed with the speed. It drives very good but 4.07 & 4.09 were the 2 best laps all the rest of them were 4.1x and 4.2x in the 5 mins I ran it.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I got caught up on a little paperwork this morning and got the Series Guidelines updated for the 2012 Fall Tour.

I emailed them to the track owners in Holly Hill, Longwood, Melbourne and Jacksonville. Hopefully, they will print them and post them in their raceways.

If you'd like a copy, please send me a PM or e-mail.


----------



## Henry Racing

Are we using the last race as a "awards race"?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 08/11 is the kick off Race to the fall season I hope to see everyone the track is pretty fast so it should make for some close racing. The parts wall is loaded with all kinds of go fast or look cool stuff. Johnny has a couple Banks Powered Motors in the case (S16D/Big Dog/Hawk 6/16D) just add a pinion and drop it in the car. There are a few Pre Painted bodies on the wall if you want one you call they tend to go quickly, if you need it cut and mounted you better call tonight! 
We have plenty of pit space but if you want VIP treatment call ahead we will save you one. :thumbsup:
I believe we will have food setup in the back.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Are we using the last race as a "awards race"?


The awards usually get handed out at the first race of the next "Tour."

The plaques for the Winter/Spring Tour have been ordered ..... but I have not had the chance to pick them up yet. If I can get by the trophy shop on Friday, then we'll hand them out at the race on Saturday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #1 of the Fall Tour for 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, August 11, 2012 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us and to Eddie Stilley for helping out as race director.

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 203 + 13.9
2. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 203 + 13.8
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 203 + 1
4. Eddie Stilley - SCR - 195 + 18
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 195 + 10
6. Charlie Dube - SCR - 191
7. Jordan Eber - SCR - 188
8. Bill Show - SCR - 183

*It took 199 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Mike Henry - SCR - 193 + 17
10. Jason Burnside - JSG - 193 + 7
11. Rodney Miles - SCR - 187
12. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 185
13. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 175
14. Matt Boman - RWB - 173
15. Marcos Ramos - ASR - 172
16. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 157


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 210
2. Mike Henry - SCR - 207
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 206
4. Jason Burnside - JSG - 202
5. Jordan Eber - SCR - 201
6. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 199
7. Charlie Dube - SCR - 198
8. Matt Boman - RWB - 171

*It took 204 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Terry Tawney - RWB - 201
10. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 199
11. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 194
12. Nic DiRamio - SCR - 183
13. Marcos Ramos - ASR - 180
14. Bill Show - SCR - 54 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 231 + 10 *(New Track Record)*
2. Mike Henry - SCR - 228
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 223 + 10
4. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 223 + 5
5. Eddie Stilley - SCR - 214
6. Jason Burnside - JSG - 213
7. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 170
8. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 40

*It took 212 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 209
10. Charlie Dube - SCR - 207
11. Matt Boman - RWB - 206 + 11
12. Terry Tawney - RWB - 206 + 7
13. Jeff Cox - ASR - 202
14. Johnny Banks - SCR - 159


*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 225 + 15
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 225 + 3
3. Matt Boman - RWB - 221
4. Jason Burnside - JSG - 219
5. Joel Hastings - SCR - 218
6. Marcos Ramos - ASR - 192
7. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 191
8. Wayne Harris - ASR - 188


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jason Burnside - JSG - 246
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 238
3. Wayne Harris - ASR - 234
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 232
5. Jeff Cox - ASR - 230
6. Joel Hastings - SCR - 162
7. Marcos Ramos - ASR - 96


*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 8, 2012 ….. The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for Hosting and the Pizza Lunch. 

The day moved along well and we were done with all classes by 5ish. :thumbsup:


----------



## bartx7001

Were is the next race going to be at?
It shows both tracks on the schedule.
Race #2 - Saturday, September 8th - The Raceway.biz or ASR IndoorMotorSports


Jason


----------



## Henry Racing

I think raceway.biz in Melbourne


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

bartx7001 said:


> Were is the next race going to be at?
> It shows both tracks on the schedule.
> Race #2 - Saturday, September 8th - The Raceway.biz or ASR IndoorMotorSports
> 
> 
> Jason





Henry Racing said:


> I think raceway.biz in Melbourne


Mike is right.

Race #2 is September 8th at The Raceway.biz in Melbourne

Race #3 is October 13th at ASR IndoorMotorSports in Longwood

I'll go back and make an edit.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race #2 is September 8th at The Raceway.biz in Melbourne :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing

Whos all going to melbourne?


----------



## SCSHobbies

I know Me and Rollin are and I think Jordan is. I think JT has to work.


----------



## Jordan Eber

I am going. What time are we meeting at the track?


----------



## Henry Racing

I'm Leavin my house about 5-530


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jordan Eber said:


> I am going. What time are we meeting at the track?


I believe that Buddy is picking us up at the Track at 5:15.





Henry Racing said:


> I'm Leavin my house about 5-530


You could probably wait till 5:30 or 5:45 and be just fine if you want to catch a few more minutes of sleep. Or .... you can take a nap in Bill's parking lot.


----------



## Henry Racing

Race day!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #2 of the Fall Tour for 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, September 8, 2012 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us and serving as our race director.

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 212
2. Mike Henry - SCR - 205
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 201
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 198
5. Jordan Eber - SCR - 193
6. Count Gibson - RWB - 188
7. Buddy Houser - SCR - 187
8. Bob Rondinone - RWB - 162


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole - RWB - 225
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 222
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 217
4. Buddy Houser - SCR - 213
5. Steve Bowman - RWB - 212
6. Mike Henry - SCR - 210
7. Jordan Eber - SCR - 196
8. Bob Rondinone - RWB - 179
9. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 175
10. Count Gibson - RWB - 137


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 239
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 235 + 19
3. Mike Henry - SCR - 235 + 4
4. Dennis Demole - RWB - 233
5. Jeff Cox - ASR - 230
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 219
7. Count Gibson - RWB - 46


*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 252
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 250
3. Steve Bowman - RWB - 243
4. Chris McCarty - RWB - 240
5. Bob Rondinone - RWB - 223
6. Dennis Demole - RWB - 115


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 279
2. Chris McCarty - RWB - 277
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 274
4. Francis Stewart - RWB - 247


*Next Race ….. Saturday, October 13, 2012 ….. ASR IndoorMotorSports - Longwood, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing

Who's all going sat?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'm in and I think that JT is going.


----------



## Jordan Eber

I think i am going as well.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #3 of the Fall Tour for 2012 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, October 13, 2012 at *ASR IndoorMotorSports* in Longwood, Florida. 

Thank you to Mike and Kenny for hosting us and to Bill Pinch and Jeff for helping out as race director.

The 2012 Season continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the King_
1. Dennis Demole – RWB – 188
2. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 185
3. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 182
4. Mike Henry – SCR – 174 +
5. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 174 -


*GT1 by JK Products*
_Raced on the King_
1. Dennis Demole – RWB – 192
2. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 189
3. Terry Tawney – RWB – 186
4. Mike Henry – SCR – 179
5. Matt Boman – RWB – 177
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 173 


*GTP*
_Raced on the King/I]
1. Terry Tawney – RWB – 202 +
2. Doc Dougherty – RWB – 202 –
3. Jeff Cox – ASR – 299
4. Dennis Demole – RWB – 197
5. Mike Henry – SCR – 196 +
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 196 –
7. Matt Boman – RWB – 189
8. Cliff Adams – ASR – 147 



*Group F*
Raced on the King
1. Matt Boman – RWB – 212
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 208
3. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 204 +
4. Wayne Harris – ASR – 204 –
5. Mike Henry – SCR – 203 
6. Cliff Adams – ASR – 198
7. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 192 


*Group 12*
Raced on the King
1. Jeff Cox – ASR – 247
2. Terry Tawney – RWB – 236
3. Wayne Harris – ASR – 234 
4. Matt Boman – RWB – 224 


*Next Race ….. Winter/Spring 2013 ….. TBD*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*_


----------



## SCSHobbies

I would have thought all the WING car nuts would have showed up for a race on a King track... 

** There is a Special GT1 Race at Bills on 11-10
** There will be a Special ?? Race in Jax some time soon Nov or Dec.


----------



## Henry Racing

Some of the Melbourne gang was thinking about coming up and racing Indy cars with us


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Congratulations!*

Please accept my apology for not having this posted sooner. 

Congratulations to all of the racers for making the *My Series Summer/Fall Tour* a lot of fun.

Here are the Top 3 in Points in each class:

*4" NASCAR*
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 56
2. Mike Henry - SCR - 51
3. Dennis Demole - RWB - 42

*GT1*
1. Mike Henry - SCR - 54
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 52
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 51

*GTP*
1. Mike Henry - SCR - 56
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 54
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 51

*Group F*
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 60
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 40 (Fourth tie-breaker - finish in final race)
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 40

*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 59 (Second tie-breaker - Most 1st Place finishes)
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 59 


*Next Race ....... Saturday, January 12, 2013 ..... The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL*


----------

